

Boycotting MPAA/Hollywood: Stop going to movies Jan 20th - 22nd - nextparadigms
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/omesh/we_are_just_pawns_eh_we_should_blackout_the_mpaa/

======
jopt
Hollywood proposes theatre death as a justification for measures like SOPA.
Any downward trends, and Hollywood will cry foul play.

To Hollywood, loss is political ammunition. To politicians who listen to
Hollywood, loss is proof. They're hedged against box office losses. Those
aren't a meaningful target for boycott.

Perhaps boycotting a single movie in a measurable way could send a message.
Would news media react if _The Dark Knight Rises_ became a huge flop because
of a boycott? Could this open the debate to factors other than piracy
affecting Hollywood's profits?

------
bunderbunder
Avoiding some product for a very short, pre-determined length of time is not a
boycott.

It is an empty gesture.

It's worse than an empty gesture. It says to its intended target, "We may be
upset, but don't think we're willing to stop being your customers. So really,
as long as you're willing to deal with some impotent grumbling like this,
which we're sure you are, then you shouldn't worry too much about us being
upset."

~~~
ktsmith
You are absolutely right and the few people pointing this out are being
ignored. I think the real underlying issue is that most people want to feel
like they are doing something without actually doing anything. This is why
online petitions, facebook status changes, and other meaningless gestures are
so popular.

